

Life found deep inside earth's crust - heydenberk
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=life-found-deep-inside-earths-oceanic-crust

======
heydenberk
The "largest habitat on Earth" is chemosynthetic, and in 2013 we're just
starting to acknowledge and understand it.

